

Will Bigger and Cheaper Save the Tablet Market? - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/09/08/will-bigger-or-cheaper-save-the-tablet-market/

======
nevinera
This is silly. The 'tablet market' is not in need of saving, it's just
reaching market saturation - these things are markedly tougher and longer-
serving than laptops, and most people that want a tablet now have one.

Netflix and Chrome continue to run just fine on my 5-year-old iPad, and that's
all I use it for - I'd consider that remark extremely market-typical.

------
ChuckMcM
So if you marketing types are reading this ... I would have replaced my iPad
2+ with a retina 12" iPad had it been announced, instead I bought a Lenovo
Yoga Tablet 2 Pro (with the really convoluted name and cute little projector)
because it had a decent large screen. I use it for all my reference books at
my work bench. I got a look at the replacement, and would buy it in a
heartbeat if it had a 12" 4:3 ratio screen, but its only got a 10" screen.
Why? Because I want my entire library accessible on my tablet. I've invested
in scanning my books and magazines, reference documents already come in PDFs,
and more and more of my magazines are available with iPad apps, (SciAm,
Economist, Science News, WSJ, NYT, Etc.) it is the "killer app" for me, and it
has me using my tablet every day. The occasional game or video is there too,
and I've got all my music streaming from it when I need tunes.

However, because of that, and the lack of internet connectivity in many
places, I choose "additional storage with SD card" over "name brand" if the
features are otherwise equivalent. My selection criteria are screen =>
document capabilities => extra storage. And for a variety of reasons I'm
fairly price insensitive. I was hoping Amazon would do a 'fire HD+' tablet
with a 12" screen and the book friendly aspect ratio, but so far they have let
me down.

